# Adjusting to new food



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

It's probably a combination of the new food, new home, etc. It usually takes about 7 days to transition to a new food - some dogs take longer, some less. If you started her on Wellness without mixing in any of her old food, it may take a few more days to adjust. I'd give it another week or so and if there isn't an improvement, slowly try a different food. You may want to reach out to the foster to get specifics on what she was on before. Obviously if it gets any worse, take her to the vet to check her out. Best of luck with your new girl!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for your comment. I asked the foster and she told me Lily ate a variety of kibble and any good quality kibble would be fine. I honestly didn't want to go overboard (been there with my last dog) so I thought Wellness was a good quality, reasonably priced food. I will give her time to get used to the new food and her new life with us before I panic


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

You could try addingl a spoonful of plain canned pumpkin (NOT pie filling) to her kibble. What was the last food she was on? I know you said she was fed a variety of kibble, but hopefully not all at the same time. Her tummy will probably settle down soon. The stress of a new home can definitely cause problems, as someone else already mentioned. If it doesn't improve, you might try a grain free kibble, like Acana.

How much are you feeding? Feeding too much can lead to loose stools.

I know you said she was fully vetted. Did that include a fecal to check for parasites? If not, I'd have that done.

BTW, congrats on your new addition!! Pictures, please!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Oh, pumpkin is a great idea, I had forgotten about that. I have been giving her about 3/4 cup of kibble mixed with a little water (that's how foster mom told me to give it to her and she seems to eat it better that way). Also she's not a big drinker, so maybe her foster mom realized she needed the extra water. I thought maybe 3/4 cup wasn't enough food, so I gave her 1 cup and she didn't finish it, so I guess 3/4 cup is what I will stick with. I am making an appointment with my own vet this week since she will need heartworm pills and flea/tick meds, so I am sure they will do a full work up on her, including fecal. I am not sure if a fecal was previously done, I just assumed everything was done and clear since she had lived with foster mom for many months, not a quick turnaround.
PS-I can't figure out how to add pics on here yet.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm glad you're not feeding her a cup of food anymore. I only feed my mini 1/2 cup a day, but I feed a grain free food (I'm currently feeding TOTW, but also feed Innova Prime or Acana grain free). 

You might try dividing the portion into two feedings (breakfast and dinner). Both of my dogs are much happier this way. It would also cause less stress on the stomach - less to digest at a time.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for your input. I felt funny not feeding her "breakfast" but again, I was trying to keep the schedule she had been on in her foster home. So maybe I will try two smaller feedings. She's not starving, I know that because she'd rather play with a biscuit and flip it around than eat it! Never had a dog do that, LOL! I think the pumpkin may help her loose stool, have to remember to pick that up today.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I gave Lily pumpkin mixed in with her kibble for just over a week (used up a 16oz can) and it has helped. Not to get too graphic, but her poop is solid at first, then gets loose as she continues to go. Can I continue to give her pumpkin as long as I want or should I stop now? I haven't been giving it to her for the past 2 or 3 days since I finished up the can. (Vet appointment is still a few days away).


----------

